# What happened to the web page's icon?



## Vipera (Mar 13, 2017)

It used to be sharp and clear, now it looks blurry and confused.

I don't have the previous one, but you can see the one I see now:


----------



## Vipera (Mar 15, 2017)

Bump.

I WANT ANSWERS


----------



## Zero72463 (Mar 15, 2017)

Doesn't look like that to me.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 15, 2017)

Looks fine to me on 4k in the tab header on Chrome.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm using a 1366x768 monitor (laptop).


----------



## Jayro (Mar 15, 2017)

I have had two of them side by side, and they do look different. And no other sites do this.


----------



## Vipera (Mar 17, 2017)

Bump

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chary (Mar 21, 2017)

What browser are you using? Cuz I just checked with Chrome, on a 1366x768, 1080p, and 1440p monitor, and it looked fine to me on them.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Apr 6, 2017)

mine looks perfect


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 6, 2017)

Looks fine to me. 1080P screen.


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Apr 6, 2017)

Waterfox here 1366 x 768


----------



## Vipera (Apr 16, 2017)

Are you all using the light theme? Because I see the fuzzy icon with the dark one.

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## AyanamiRei0 (Apr 16, 2017)

Vipera said:


> Are you all using the light theme? Because I see the fuzzy icon with the dark one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


Nope


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 16, 2017)

dark theme on my end


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 16, 2017)

Looks fine on my end too. Dark theme.
Edit: Firefox.


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 16, 2017)

Fine here with dark theme, using Chrome on Win8.1. Is your DPI at 100%?


----------



## gudenau (Apr 29, 2017)

Would be nice if you guys setup a nice graphic for the mobile menu. The current one being a low resolution looks kind of bad.


----------



## Chary (Apr 29, 2017)

gudenau said:


> Would be nice if you guys setup a nice graphic for the mobile menu. The current one being a low resolution looks kind of bad.


Looks good on my end?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> Looks good on my end?
> View attachment 85455


Same here.


----------



## gudenau (Apr 29, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Same here.
> 
> View attachment 85456





Chary said:


> Looks good on my end?
> View attachment 85455



Interesting, are you two using chrome on Android?


----------



## Vipera (Mar 13, 2017)

It used to be sharp and clear, now it looks blurry and confused.

I don't have the previous one, but you can see the one I see now:


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 29, 2017)

@OP Chrome sometimes does this blurring, but not always. It'll go back to normal soonTM.


----------



## Chary (Apr 29, 2017)

gudenau said:


> Interesting, are you two using chrome on Android?


Safari, iPhone 6S+. Downloaded Chrome just now to check, I have the same icon as on Safari, just a tad more pixelated.


----------



## gudenau (Apr 29, 2017)

Chary said:


> Safari, iPhone 6S+. Downloaded Chrome just now to check, I have the same icon as on Safari, just a tad more pixelated.


Interesting, could someone with Android check this?


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 29, 2017)

Chrome Android


----------



## gudenau (Apr 29, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Chrome Android
> View attachment 85457


Could you try clearing the cache?


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 29, 2017)

gudenau said:


> Could you try clearing the cache?


----------



## gudenau (Apr 29, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 85458


https?


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 29, 2017)

gudenau said:


> https?


http


----------



## gudenau (Apr 29, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> http


That could do it.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (May 1, 2017)

My new phone shows the old icon but my old phone shows the new icon. The cache has been cleared on both and they're using the same bookmark



 

 

Any idea why?


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 1, 2017)

That's weird.


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2017)

Looks fine on 1050p, 1080p, 1024x786 and 800x600


----------

